# Moving a ground anchor..



## simon the viking (22 Oct 2018)

I reckon its going to be fun... 2 years ago I drilled a concrete floor... Covered 2 allen key headed rawl bolts in araldite and bolted a quite expensive ground anchor in with them... Then tapped oversized ball bearings in to the allen key hole....

Now I want to move it 6 feet... 

If I can't prise it up I'll have to buy another one and leave it in place for everyone to trip over....


----------



## User6179 (22 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> I reckon its going to be fun... 2 years ago I drilled a concrete floor... Covered 2 allen key headed rawl bolts in araldite and bolted a quite expensive ground anchor in with them... Then tapped oversized ball bearings in to the allen key hole....
> 
> Now I want to move it 6 feet...
> 
> If I can't prise it up I'll have to buy another one and leave it in place for everyone to trip over....



Can you not cut the heads off the bolts with a grinder?


----------



## screenman (22 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> I reckon its going to be fun... 2 years ago I drilled a concrete floor... Covered 2 allen key headed rawl bolts in araldite and bolted a quite expensive ground anchor in with them... Then tapped oversized ball bearings in to the allen key hole....
> 
> Now I want to move it 6 feet...
> 
> If I can't prise it up I'll have to buy another one and leave it in place for everyone to trip over....



Could you weld something onto the bolts?


----------



## simon the viking (22 Oct 2018)

Both good suggestions.. However.. No grinder or welder available so going to try to jemmy it up... I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2018)

If you are able to prise it up, do a better job next time.


----------



## simon the viking (22 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Of you are able to prose it up, do a better job next time.


That did occur to me actually... I dont want it to come up THAT easily.....


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2018)

What if you turn the bikes the other way round. 
They'd be a bit closer to the anchor point then.


----------



## User6179 (22 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> That did occur to me actually... I dont want it to come up THAT easily.....



don't worry it wont


----------



## Randomnerd (22 Oct 2018)

Just go hire a grinder 
Save you a lot of mess


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2018)

You can buy a grinder for 20quid ish new.


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2018)

Good Luck, you'll need it.

Fortunately my anchor is at the side of the garage. Not ever going to move it as drilling the ruddy holes did in a drill. I 'think' mine are removable if there is no lock in place - i.e. the lock covers the bolts or a cover over them.

I'm likely to need another at some point, and that will end up in a trip zone.


----------



## wonderloaf (22 Oct 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> You can buy a grinder for 20quid ish new.


Good for breaking chains when you've lost the chain splitter as well.


----------



## si_c (22 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> I reckon its going to be fun... 2 years ago I drilled a concrete floor... Covered 2 allen key headed rawl bolts in araldite and bolted a quite expensive ground anchor in with them... Then tapped oversized ball bearings in to the allen key hole....



Could you drill a pilot hole and then use a screw extractor? You might need to scrape most of the araldite off, but it might be the easiest option.


----------



## simon the viking (22 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Could you drill a pilot hole and then use a screw extractor? You might need to scrape most of the araldite off, but it might be the easiest option.


The araldite was down the metal rawl plug bit.. The centre of the bolt has got a ball bearing hammered into it.


----------



## simon the viking (22 Oct 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> You can buy a grinder for 20quid ish new.



Where i work sells them so would be quite cheap... Just no demonstrator available... Don't think I'd ever need it again though


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2018)

Everybody needs an angry grinder


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Everybody needs an angry grinder



They do indeed. One of the first power tools i bought when i moved in out first house. I still have it 23 years later tucked away hidden in the garage. Needed it to cut flag stones.


----------



## si_c (22 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> The araldite was down the metal rawl plug bit.. The centre of the bolt has got a ball bearing hammered into it.


Fair enough, I was thinking if you drilled the BB out and then put a pilot hole into the nut you could use a screw extractor to undo the nut, but you'd need a long cheater bar to break the araldite!


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2018)

PS we need regular updates and photos of the removal process. Swearing will be filtered out though.


----------



## simon the viking (22 Oct 2018)

fossyant said:


> PS we need regular updates and photos of the removal process. Swearing will be filtered out though.


Will do... Going to attempt it thursday when I've got time to reposition it.


----------



## Randomnerd (22 Oct 2018)

Why don’t we all go fit one in our garage, and, like a national sport, have move a ground anchor competitions, maybe countywide?
Trophies?
Best Smashed Knuckles
Imaginative Swearing
Back Damage Award (Veteran Class)
Cheapest Grinder Hire Prize


----------



## simon the viking (22 Oct 2018)

I'm thinking.... place a small cold chisel between concrete and anchor and then smacking it hard with a small sledge hammer...

Because in theory all I have to do is strip the thread of the bolt in the nut bit of the rawl and by forcing the bolt upward may do this... 

Its that easy...


----------



## Randomnerd (22 Oct 2018)




----------



## User6179 (22 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> I'm thinking.... place a small cold chisel between concrete and anchor and then smacking it hard with a small sledge hammer...
> 
> Because in theory all I have to do is strip the thread of the bolt in the nut bit of the rawl and by forcing the bolt upward may do this...
> 
> Its that easy...



Go for it


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2018)

What's below the bolts?
Use gun cleaner to get rid of it, or at worst just loosen it.


----------



## simon the viking (22 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> What's below the bolts?
> Use gun cleaner to get rid of it, or at worst just loosen it.


 Concrete garage floor


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Concrete garage floor


Try the guncleaner. It's an industrial degreaser, which will "eat" most non metals it comes into contact with.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2018)

Oxy. Acetylene. That is all.


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2018)

TNT.

All I'll say, if your garagr floor is as thick as mine, then good luck. My anchor is screwed in but the bolts are deep. If you've bonded them in as well...


----------



## winjim (23 Oct 2018)

It might be easier to leave the anchor where it is and just move the garage.


----------



## simon the viking (23 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Oxy. Acetylene. That is all.


This suggestion i like... 

The eventual plan is demolish said tatty garage... reclaim half the garden and put up 2 sheds (one specifically for bikes)....

If i follow your suggestion i achieve this sooner and get an insurance payout... 

Win win scenario


----------



## PK99 (23 Oct 2018)

Drill a series of almost touching holes around the anchor, deeper than bolts. Use cold chisel to connect. Drive wedge in to break off the block. Hey presto lift out block and anchor..


----------



## simon the viking (23 Oct 2018)

Photos and a transcript of the language will appear on this thread hopefully Thursday


----------



## simon the viking (23 Oct 2018)

PK99 said:


> Drill a series of almost touching holes around the anchor, deeper than bolts. Use cold chisel to connect. Drive wedge in to break off the block. Hey presto lift out block and anchor..


Problem is i think it took me an hour to drill 2 holes.....


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Problem is i think it took me an hour to drill 2 holes.....


Suspect you used a hammer drill not an SDS


----------



## simon the viking (23 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Suspect you used a hammer drill not an SDS


 Yep.... B and Q own brand at that....


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Oct 2018)

The sort where a plate covers the bolt heads (and the plate can't be removed while a lock or chain is in place) is easily removable. Just go back in time and fit one of those instead.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Oct 2018)

Looking forward to Thursday's posts.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Oct 2018)

Started allready ...


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2018)

I think we need to have a camera setup with live streaming


----------



## PK99 (23 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I think we need to have a camera setup with live streaming



With or without swear filter?


----------



## Andy_R (23 Oct 2018)

PK99 said:


> With or without swear filter?


without - live dangerously


----------



## fted33 (23 Oct 2018)

Get yourself an angle grinder and some of these metal cutting discs. Best fun you can have with a power tool. 
Angle grinder 
https://www.powertoolsuk.co.uk/bosch-gws9-115s-angle-grinder.html

Cutting discs

View: https://youtu.be/juLgdu37Xb0


----------



## BeardyAndyM (23 Oct 2018)

Put an ad on gumtree for a bike thief, he'll probably be able to get your ground anchor up in 2 mins!


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Oct 2018)

Try not to lift up the floor slab of the garage. You never know what may lie beneath


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2018)

T minus 2 days, this should be fun


----------



## simon the viking (23 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I think we need to have a camera setup with live streaming



Sorry can't do a live stream as my own private computer consultant...






Will be at school....


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Sorry can't do a live stream as my own private computer consultant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give him the day off. First Aider.


----------



## postman (23 Oct 2018)

View: https://youtu.be/NKJvcVM6jvE




do not take any short cuts.


----------



## simon the viking (24 Oct 2018)

Purchased this in readiness... Its got to stick out the top of my rucksack on commute




home


----------



## BeardyAndyM (24 Oct 2018)




----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Purchased this in readiness... Its got to stick out the top of my rucksack on commute
> View attachment 435220
> home


What's the problem?


----------



## simon the viking (24 Oct 2018)

Ok folks... 

I will be cursing and swearing  attempting to move it sometime around lunch time... I will put real time photos on as it happens... Unless I knock myself out.....


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Ok folks...
> 
> I will be cursing and swearing  attempting to move it sometime around lunch time... I will put real time photos on as it happens... Unless I knock myself out.....


Bit late for lunch, intit.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Ok folks...
> 
> I will be cursing and swearing  attempting to move it sometime around lunch time... I will put real time photos on as it happens... Unless I knock myself out.....


It can't get any more exciting can it ?


----------



## User16390 (24 Oct 2018)

Try not to over do it, we don't want you straining yourself.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Oct 2018)

User16390 said:


> Try not to over do it, we don't want you straining yourself.
> 
> View attachment 435302



Where did you get that photo of @Drago from.


----------



## sheddy (24 Oct 2018)

sorry to be late to the thread, but cut the old one off flat with angry grinder and install a new one ?


----------



## simon the viking (24 Oct 2018)

sheddy said:


> sorry to be late to the thread, but cut the old one off flat with angry grinder and install a new one ?



If it does not yield to a crow bar or Cold chisel tomorrow... Then a grinder will be borrowed and the bolts ground off... An angle grinder could be borrowed from work but only overnight.. and I'm on leave for a over week so it will have to wait...

Or I could just leave it there to chain the lawn mower to, and buy and fit a new one..... But that would be so boring.... I don't want to disappoint my fans...  (and the lawn mower was only £50 quid new so a bit of overkill)


----------



## Profpointy (24 Oct 2018)

just get an angle grinder. You,ll find it more useful than you now think, once you have it. A professional model Bosch blue / makita or hitachi is only £50 in 4.5 inch size so hardly worth thinking about a cheaply. As well as grinding or cutting stone or steel, also useful for very rough but fast sanding / shaping and the wire brushy thing is also handy for (fierce) rust and paint removal. It’ll grind the heads of your bolts in seconds


----------



## simon the viking (24 Oct 2018)

Profpointy said:


> just get an angle grinder. You,ll find it more useful than you now think, once you have it. A professional model Bosch blue / makita or hitachi is only £50 in 4.5 inch size so hardly worth thinking about a cheaply. As well as grinding or cutting stone or steel, also useful for very rough but fast sanding / shaping and the wire brushy thing is also handy for (fierce) rust and paint removal. It’ll grind the heads of your bolts in seconds



I could buy one from work cheap enough.... but I barely need an electric drill at home so reckon I'd never use it again... but the possibility of borrowing the one we use for sharpening things has arisen.... so maybe if it doesn't come up.....


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

Could the new ground anchor be set below ground level to prevent this situation in future?


----------



## simon the viking (24 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Could the new ground anchor be set below ground level to prevent this situation in future?



Maybe but to be honest in the long term the garage and a lot of the concrete is hopefully coming up as it takes half of a quite small rear garden, a single story extension was built on the house by a previous owner which our inside space fab but our outside space small... demolishing the garage will help this....

Crikey I'm sharing so much detail about the house I might as well link to the rightmove details


----------



## irw (24 Oct 2018)

When do we start taking bets on how successful the wrecking bar will be?


----------



## simon the viking (24 Oct 2018)

irw said:


> When do we start taking bets on how successful the wrecking bar will be?



I'm not overly convinced myself.... my money is on the cold chisel and sledge hammer......


----------



## simon the viking (24 Oct 2018)

As I posted this earlier..... 


simon the viking said:


> Problem is i think it took me an hour to drill 2 holes.....



I'm surprised nobody has reminded me that I've got to drill another 2 holes....


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> I'm not overly convinced myself.... my money is on the cold chisel and sledge hammer......


Who'll be holding the chisel if you're swinging the hammer?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

irw said:


> When do we start taking bets on how successful the wrecking bar will be?


No bet required, it'll not get both out.


----------



## simon the viking (24 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Who'll be holding the chisel if you're swinging the hammer?



Light taps to get chisel under plate then smack the hell out of it so it flips up, hits the bike on the other side of the garage and then leaves through an unopened window


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2018)

Best option. Buy an extra bike or two to chain to the old anchor, then it won't be a trip hazard.

Win all round i'd say.


----------



## simon the viking (24 Oct 2018)

fossyant said:


> Best option. Buy an extra bike or two to chain to the old anchor, then it won't be a trip hazard.
> 
> Win all round i'd say.




its more bikes that have caused the problem... Little V now has a full sized mountain that he uses for school... instead of a half sized thing that could sit at the back of the garage and I've changed the winter road bike for an MTB so the Carbon Bestie now is going to live at the back of the garage and the 2 MTB'S nearer the door... Oh and the wife's Boardman can live wherever it can find a spot to call it's own....

The annoying thing is we are only tight for space in garage during winter when the Herbivores (a rabbit and a Guinea pig) move into the garage


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

Cold chisel found... Tick (thought it was bigger though..) 

Pry bar purchased and carried home in rucksack ... .Tick

Sledge hammer not found... Fail

Big hammer found, will have to do... Tick

Off for an appintment now... So will commence 'Operation black fingernail' on my return


----------



## alicat (25 Oct 2018)




----------



## tom73 (25 Oct 2018)

is it going to be or


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2018)

I haven't been so exited since noodleys tree.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (25 Oct 2018)

Following.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

The bet is two fingers blistered and a broken hammer handle. Caused by a mis-strike.
Anchor 1 - Removal 0


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

Okay folks back from appointment... Removal will start at 11.30 am B.S.T so this is your 22 min alert. So get yourself a cuppa ready..... 

T minus 22 minutes and counting


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

at the ready.


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

Tool update... 

The small sledge hammer has been found... 

I repeat... the small sledge hammer has been found

The odds have swung slightly back in my favour


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2018)

HA... he thinks a small sledge hammer swings things in his favour.....


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Tool update...
> 
> The small sledge hammer has been found...
> 
> ...


I've a 22lb sledge hammer, if it'd be of any use.


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> I've a 22lb sledge hammer, if it'd be of any use.


Might be round for that later... To knock the garage down around the ground anchor... Might be easier...


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

T minus 5 minutes.... Abd the ground anchor makes its first appearance in the thread...


----------



## gbb (25 Oct 2018)

I might not be able to sleep tonight


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

Okay here goes the culmination of a 72 hour thread.... 

Going for pry bar first


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2018)

has he finished yet..... having now seen said ground anchor im going for @simon the viking 1- ground anchor 0


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

One bolt came out easily... Rawl bit still in ground though... Other side seems far more secure...

Going back in....


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

Ouch... The anchors fighting back... Knuckles hit the wall


----------



## gbb (25 Oct 2018)

Unless your anchor bolts are a bit loose or the anchor itself is thin, I can't see a pry bar doing anything other than distorting the anchor....but watching with interest, it beats doing the decorating.


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2018)

photos of damage please , of the wall I mean


----------



## gbb (25 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> photos of damage please , of the wall I mean


Nah, let's see the knuckles


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2018)

im disappointed , I expected a live feed video link


----------



## User6179 (25 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Tool update



no need to call us that!


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

Sorry guys... Its all over... Its out and undamaged...

Pry bar managed to raise it up half an inch... So that when it went back down i could get fingers on the countersunk head and screw the remaining bolt out...





The rawl bits are still down the hole... they are staying there..


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

gbb said:


> Nah, let's see the knuckles


Nothing to see... No blood im afraid barely a graze... Just smarted a bit..


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

Eddy said:


> no need to call us that!


Site swear filter kicking in.


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> im disappointed , I expected a live feed video link


I did ask my freelance computer comsultant (aka Little V) how to do a live feed on you tube then link across...

I understood about the first 4 words...


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2018)

I feel cheated and let down I expected blood shed and loss of limb at the very least. 2/10 for entertainment value


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Sorry guys... Its all over... Its out and undamaged...
> 
> Pry bar managed to raise it up half an inch... So that when it went back down i could get fingers on the countersunk head and screw the remaining bolt out...
> View attachment 435356
> ...


Now you know how easy it is to remove, you'll have to do a better job when replacing it.


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

So folks there you go... Ground anchors if you can see the bolts they are not as secure as you think... But some of the security is not knowing it would be there and my tools were not on view to potential thieves... And the light doesn't work in the garage...


----------



## gbb (25 Oct 2018)

Ah now I see. It looks like you used sleeve anchors...i imagined rawl bolts which are far heavier duty and far more likely to resist pulling out.
All good. Bugger, I've got to get back to the decorating now


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> I understood about the first 4 words...



was the first four words....your not clever enough they would be if he was talking about me, I get my 11 year old granddaughter to help with my phone


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> I feel cheated and let down I expected blood shed and loss of limb at the very least. 2/10 for entertainment value


Sorry... ... Thinking about buying a small chainsaw to prune a tree in the garden... If I do... I'll get mrs V to film it...

Should be good slash horror gore value in that


----------



## Phaeton (25 Oct 2018)

I would like to refer my learned friend to the previous answer

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/moving-a-ground-anchor.241668/#post-5418750


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I would like to refer my learned friend to the previous answer
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/moving-a-ground-anchor.241668/#post-5418750



Yep.. At least when it goes back in it will be at back of garage... Not at front...


----------



## DRHysted (25 Oct 2018)

What an anticlimax. I feel cheated. 

My last ground anchor didn’t come out, but the concrete around it did & it was unusable afterwards.


----------



## tom73 (25 Oct 2018)

i'd got popcorn all ready to go and even been to the gym so it won't count too. 
Not much of a fight was it have to try harder next time


----------



## alicat (25 Oct 2018)

Only 11 mins entertainment. I wuz robbed!


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Oct 2018)

Disappointing lack of explosives/expletives. Must try harder !!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (25 Oct 2018)

Just going to add this to my Watched Threads...

...What? You mean it's all over? Aw crap! 

Is it worth sticking around while the new holes are drilled?


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Just going to add this to my Watched Threads...
> 
> ...What? You mean it's all over? Aw crap!
> 
> Is it worth sticking around while the new holes are drilled?



Err... Sorry on closer inspection I found some pre drilled holes in the prefab concrete walls roughly where i wanted it.. And I'd bought a few different diameter rawl bolts in preperation... I had a couple the right size... Araladite on the rawl and on the thread of the bolt... 

So all sorted... With big blob of p38 on bolt heads to prevent removal with socket...

Sorry no entertainment there folks.. Just wished id spotted the holes 2 years ago..... I assume they were part of the fixings of the walls that weren't used


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Err... Sorry on closer inspection I found some pre drilled holes in the prefab concrete walls roughly where i wanted it.. And I'd bought a few different diameter rawl bolts in preperation... I had a couple the right size... Araladite on the rawl and on the thread of the bolt...
> 
> So all sorted... With big blob of p38 on bolt heads to prevent removal with socket...
> 
> Sorry no entertainment there folks.. Just wished id spotted the holes 2 years ago..... I assume they were part of the *fixings of the walls that weren't used*


Is the ground strong enough?


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Is the ground strong enough?


Its the concrete wall. Hopefully if anybody tries to steal they'll pull the garage down and save me a job


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 435354
> 
> at the ready.



Wondered at the time about the picture..... but was busy getting ready for the assault on the ground anchor... clever joke... I had to google the image... Should of realised Mrs V likes them and has one or 2 of their albums....


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

Someone's just worked out the post before the tool update.

Nine hours later.


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Someone's just worked out the post before the tool update.
> 
> Nine hours later.



Had to use Mr Crosby (default search engine on explorer) though....


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> I'm thinking.... place a small cold chisel between concrete and anchor and then smacking it hard with a small sledge hammer...
> 
> Because in theory all I have to do is strip the thread of the bolt in the nut bit of the rawl and by forcing the bolt upward may do this...
> 
> Its that easy...




Not read all the thread as I have a life apparently...

You can either get it up with a good chisel and a lump hammer or chisel the concrete and remove it as a lump.
You could then make another hole and simply concrete it back in.

Thieves don't tend to like making a lot of noise.

Disc cutter would be easier but the dust may cause a problem.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Not read all the thread as I have a life apparently...


You really should have before posting


----------



## Randomnerd (26 Oct 2018)

My granny could’ve yanked that out with her bad arm.


----------



## winjim (26 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Wondered at the time about the picture..... but was busy getting ready for the assault on the ground anchor... clever joke... I had to google the image... Should of realised Mrs V likes them and has one or 2 of their albums....


Worst band name ever.


----------



## simon the viking (5 Nov 2018)

Epilogue. 

The carbon roadie is anchored as discussed previously... I then bought a couple of cheap hitch rings from work and screwed them in to the joints between the concrete panels then araldited over the heads and locked the the 2 new MTBs to them just to slow down any scallys who may take a fancy to them... 



Mrs V came in and said...

So both your bikes are chained up his bike is chained up and he has spare bmx... 

Me: Err.. Yeah and?


Mrs V: well you have a spare if one is knicked and can use the car if not and Ben can walk to school... 

Me: Yeah and... 

Mrs V: Well I can't walk to work.. I have to use mine so what about my bike... 

Me: err.. It can take its chances.... 

Mrs V: Charming I know.. If needs must you can drop the seat on your carbon and swap the pedals for me

Me: 


Probably serves me right... But it aint ever happening


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Epilogue.
> 
> The carbon roadie is anchored as discussed previously... I then bought a couple of cheap hitch rings from work and screwed them in to the joints between the concrete panels then araldited over the heads and locked the the 2 new MTBs to them just to slow down any scallys who may take a fancy to them...
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## simon the viking (5 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why?



Why Have I anchored them? or Why would they take a fancy to them?

the answer to the first is because the garage is not that secure and the answer to the second is that although not worth a massive amount they are both shiny and new and if any local scallys are paying any attention they will see a procession of different bikes leaving our property, so anything to slow up thieves is a bonus surely?

There have been a few break ins the other side of the 'Village' over the last few weeks so combined with the light not working garage I am reasonably happy with my security.


----------



## Katherine (5 Nov 2018)

But what about Mrs V's bike!
She obviously values it.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Why Have I anchored them? or Why would they take a fancy to them?
> 
> the answer to the first is because the garage is not that secure and the answer to the second is that although not worth a massive amount they are both shiny and new and if any local scallys are paying any attention they will see a procession of different bikes leaving our property, so anything to slow up thieves is a bonus surely?
> 
> There have been a few break ins the other side of the 'Village' over the last few weeks so combined with the light not working garage I am reasonably happy with my security.


The dropping of the saddle and changing the pedals moreso.


----------



## simon the viking (5 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> The dropping of the saddle and changing the pedals moreso.



Oh I see.... sorry.... its a medium Propel so if I dropped the seat she could ride it (as Mrs V is 6 inches shorter than me) But she won't go clipless and its fitted with SPD-SL.... so she'd have to shove newspaper in my size 11's anyway....


----------



## simon the viking (5 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> But what about Mrs V's bike!
> She obviously values it.



To be fair its quite a nice Boardman Race (desperately in need of a service though and a bit of T-Cut) but I ran out of wall space for anchors.....


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Oh I see.... sorry.... its a medium Propel so if I dropped the seat she could ride it (as Mrs V is 6 inches shorter than me) But she won't go clipless and its fitted with SPD-SL.... so she'd have to shove newspaper in my size 11's anyway....


An extra pair or two of socks in the coming colder weather would do it as well.

Once the pedals are swapped.


----------



## simon the viking (5 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> An extra pair or two of socks in the coming colder weather would do it as well.
> 
> Once the pedals are swapped.



If I swap the pedals she's fine with trainers..... However I don't why we are even discussing it.... MRS V IS NOT RIDING THAT BIKE!


----------



## tom73 (5 Nov 2018)

Hehe that’s what we all say but we all know who really is in charge


----------



## simon the viking (5 Nov 2018)

tom73 said:


> Hehe that’s what we all say but we all know who really is in charge



I've seen the scratches on her bike from the stand she locks it to at work...... Now if she authorised the purchase of a new carbon bike with Di2 then I may let her have it... however as the odds of that are slightly longer than Elon Musk ringing me and asking me to command the first manned Mars mission.... I repeat.... she isn't riding IT!!!!


----------



## tom73 (5 Nov 2018)

Oh the long game plan is it? Now that often work’s drip feed an idea even better make out it was not yours. That new bike may just be coming your way. 
Then again we can dream but good on you standing your ground if all else fails you tried


----------



## Proto (8 Nov 2018)

At my workplace we have to bolt down some fairly serious machine tools (CNC lathes), 4 tons or so. We don’t use rail bolt anchors anymore, but use a stud and resin. Incredibly strong, stronger than the concrete. Much easier to drill the smaller dia hole. Nut and washer on top is less secure but you could peen over the top of the studding to prevent nut removal.

https://www.bisonuk.com/blog/when-and-where-use-chemical-resin-anchors


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2018)

My anchors are 20mm bar bent into a 'U' shape.........welded through a 6mm square plate that has 4 holes. It is fixed into the wall with 4 heavy dome headed bolts (no screw driver slot) by plenty of resin. 
The garage door has an additional combination lock on the inside.
If Joe Thief manages to steal the bikes I think he has earned them.


----------



## Katherine (8 Nov 2018)

simon the viking said:


> To be fair its quite a nice Boardman Race (desperately in need of a service though and a bit of T-Cut) but I ran out of wall space for anchors.....


Mr K has put 2 wall anchors for all our bikes, but we have several very heavy duty motor bike chains connected together that all the bikes are locked to with D locks through the frame and back wheel. The front wheels are also locked to the frame. Some of the bikes are locked to each other.


----------

